# cwd detailed timeline



## Jayrod (Feb 11, 2002)

Detailed Timeline 
1967 Deer begin dying from a mystery disease at Foothills Wildlife Research Facility, Fort Collins, Colorado. In 1980 the illness is identified as Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD).

1981 Colorado - First wild elk with CWD found in Larimer County, Colorado. Disease begins spreading into the northeast corner of the state. (http://www.wildlife.state.co.us/CWD)

1986 Wyoming - An elk in southeastern Wyoming is the first wild animal to test CWD positive there. By 2001 10% of Wyoming deer have CWD.

1996 Saskatchewan game farm found to be infected with CWD.

1997 South Dakota game farm tests positive for CWD. Within a year two more farms are infested.

1998 Nebraska - Game farm in Cherry County, Nebraska has CWD. First in the state. (http://www.ngpc.state.ne.us/wildlife/guides/cwd/cwd.asp)

1998 Saskatchewan - Second Saskatchewan game farm has CWD.

June 1998 Oklahoma - A game farm in Oklahoma County, Oklahoma reports outbreak of CWD.

1999 Montana - Animals from a game farm near Philipsburg, Montana test CWD positive.

1999 Wisconsin begins testing deer for CWD, fearing game farm have imported CWD exposed elk.

Mar 2000- Jul 2001 Saskatchewan - CWD concerns cause Saskatchewan game officials to slaughter 4,600 elk at 29 game farms.

Fall 2000 Nebraska's first wild mule deer with CWD is killed by a hunter in Kimball County.

April 2001 Saskatchewan confirms first wild mule deer with CWD near Lloydminster. Two more positive tests follow.

September 2001 The U.S. Dept. of Agriculture declares a CWD emergency and begins creating a plan to eradicate it in game farm and in the wild.

October 2001 Colorado - Eleven Colorado game farms placed under CWD quarantine. 450 elk from these game farms had been shipped to game farms in 15 states.

December 2001 Kansas - Game farm in Anthony, Kansas reports states first case of CWD from an elk purchased from one of the now quarantined Colorado farms. (http://www.kdwp.state.ks.us/hunting/cwdsites.html)

December 2001 Nebraska - Game farm in Souix County, Nebraska is CWD infected. Its whitetails test 43% positive.

February 2002 South Dakota reports first case of CWD in wild deer.

March 2002 Colorado finishes slaughtering 1,600 game farm elk from the 2001 quarantine.

March 2002 Wisconsin reports three deer taken during 2001 season were CWD positive. (http://www.dnr.state.wi.us/org/land...alth/issues/cwd)

April 2002 Wisconsin shoots 506 deer in the infected area and tests them for CWD. 14 are CWD positive. 

May 2002 Wisconsin prepares to eradicate 15,000 deer in a 287 square mile area to stop the spread of CWD. 

May 2002 Colorado - Two more cases of CWD have been found inside an elk ranch in southwestern Routt County, Colorado

May 23, 2002 Wisconsin - Four more deer near Mount Horeb tested positive for CWD. One of the deer was killed outside of the eradication zone, so the zone will be expanded by 74 square miles. The tests initially came back negative, but additional tests of the lymph nodes were done, and those tests showed infection. That suggests that the deer were in the earlier stages of infection, than those whose brain stems show infection.

June 17, 2002 Wisconsin - A total of 262 deer were killed in the first week in an effort to kill 25,000 deer. There are three more 1-week hunts planned before bow season opens. Landowners shot 170 deer and sharpshooters killed 92. 

June 21,2002 New Mexico - A mule deer from white Sands Missile Range, Albuquerque, New Mexico has tested positive for CWD. It is the first case verified in this state. Game officials are banning the importation of deer and elk. 

June 26, 2002 Wisconsin - The Wisconsin State Natural Resources board voted 6-1 in favor of a number of measures they hope will stop the spread of CWD. The most controversial is the banning of feeding and baiting deer until June 2004.

August 3, 2002 Wisconsin - 6 more cases of CWD have been found in the 261 deer tested from the special hunt June 8 to June 14 in Wisconsin. Two of the deer killed were near the boundary of the current zone so the DNR is going to extend the zone by 13 square miles to 374 square miles. 

August 31, 2002 Wisconsin - Seven more deer out of 336 that were shot in the special season in July tested positive. Another 15 square miles was added to the eradication zone.

August 2002 Minnesota - Minnesota found its first CWD case in an elk that was part of a farm raised herd in Aitkin County. Minnesota plans to immediately kill and test wild deer in the vicinity of the elk farm.

October 15, 2002 Wisconsin - Out of 669 deer tested on Wisconsin game farms only one has tested positive for CWD. A panel of experts at UW Madison has determined that by leaving the disease alone will only fan its distribution. 

October 18, 2002 Wisconsin - 9 more wild deer tested and 1 doe on a second game farm tested positive for CWD. That brings the total to 40 deer that have tested positive in the eradication zone west of Madison. Wardens want to inspect 590 deer farms by the end of the year, by checking fences and in some cases checking the financial records of the sales and purchases of deer.

November 3, 2002 Illinois - Wildlife officials have confirmed the first known case of CWD in deer in Illinois. A deer was shot Oct. 23 just east of Roscoe near the Wisconsin border. (http://dnr.state.il.us/CWD)

November 5, 2002 The U.S. Food and Drug Administration will spend about $500,000 to commission a study whether CWD can jump from deer to other species. 

December 4, 2002 Wisconsin - CWD has been discovered for the first time in a wild deer outside the eradication zone. A 3-year-old buck shot in Grant County during the gun hunt tested positive for the disease. 

December 7, 2002 Wisconsin - Early results have shown that CWD has not spread beyond an area near Mount Horeb. The DNR has tested 662 deer shot in the 10 county zone that surrounds the eradication zone. None has tested positive.

December 13, 2002 Wisconsin - All 118 deer on a deer farm in Walworth County were killed by federal sharpshooters. All of the deer will be tested for CWD. A deer tested positive on Sept. 30 for the disease so a decision was made to test the rest of the deer. The oldest deer on the farm were about 15 years old.

December 14, 2002 Wisconsin - A deer that escaped from the Walworth County farm and roamed freely for at least six months has tested positive. The deer was shot by sharpshooters on Oct. 22. It is the first known escaped deer in Wisconsin to test positive. So far no wild deer have tested positive for the disease outside of the eradication zone.

December 22, 2002 Wisconsin - The states latest round of testing revealed no new cases of CWD in the wild. 5,045 deer have been tested from outside the quarantine area and none were infected. The state will be testing a total of 37, 938 deer from this falls hunt.

December 2002 Illinois has reported a total of 4 positives, all in counties bordering Wisconsin.

December 29 Wisconsin - 73 more deer were tested and none were positive.


----------



## Jayrod (Feb 11, 2002)

January 4, 2003 Wisconsin - 7, 785 deer have been tested so far. 50 have tested positive and they are from Dane and Iowa counties. So far it looks like the disease hasn't spread beyond the eradication zone. A private lab has reported that 3 deer it examined tested positive; however, state official's have disputed the accuracy of the lab's tests.

January 8, 2003 Wisconsin - State officials decided Tuesday to allow baiting in the hot zone, to extend the season to March 31, and to bring in government sharpshooters. So far only 8,000 of the estimated 30,000 deer in that area have been killed. The 8,000 deer killed is equivalent to a yearly fawn crop in the area. Wildlife biologists say that 10,000 to 12,000 deer must be harvested to get the density down to 20 to 25 deer per square mile. The agency is considering paying a bounty to landowners for every deer killed, but funding and liability issues may scuttle that.

January 9, 2003 Wisconsin - Stanley Hall, owner of Buckhorn Flats game farm is going to court to block the state from killing the animals. The first captive animal to test positive came from the game farm. Hall said he retained some of the brain tissue and had it tested at a Wyoming lab, which found no evidence of the disease. Calls to the DNR were not returned yet. State law allows for a second test if the initial test is positive. The DNR killed all 118 deer on the game farm of James Hirschboek after one deer tested positive. The Hirschboek farm came under suspicion after authorities traced his purchase of deer from Hall.

January 11, 2003 Wisconsin - Five infected deer were found outside the hot zone, 1 in Richland County and 4 in western Iowa County. The new cases were still inside the management zone, which extends 40 miles beyond the area where the disease was first detected. The deer in Richland County was killed 16 miles from the hot zone boundary and the Iowa County deer were up to 12 miles from the boundary. So far 9,064 deer have been tested.

January 18, 2003 Wisconsin - State agencies have spent about $11.5 million on CWD in Wisconsin. The estimate includes the salaries of wildlife experts who have devoted their time to the problem. That figure means the state has spent the equivalent of $209,000 for each of the 55 deer that tested positive. $1.1 million was spent last fall to collect thousand of deer heads from hunters across the state, and about $1.6 million was spent disposing of the deer.

February 2, 2003 Wisconsin - 3 more deer test positive in the hot zone. 1,390 new samples were analyzed last week. So far 13,977 deer have been tested which is 36% of the deer that will be tested. 2.21% of the deer in the hot zone have tested positive. In the broader 10 county management zone 5 deer have tested positive an incidence of 0.9%.

February 8, 2003 Wisconsin - With 16, 119 or 41% of the results in the DNR said that no new cases were found in the last week.

February 15, 2003 Wisconsin - With 18,838 deer tested there were no new cases of CWD.

March 9, 2003 Wisconsin - With 26,232 deer tested 62 have tested positive. 33 from Dane County, 27 from Iowa County, 1 from Richland County and 1 from Sauk County. The testing of almost 40,000 deer is the most comprehensive of any state. The incidence rate in the hot zone is 1.9%.

March 15, 2003 Wisconsin - Two new cases of CWD were found out of 2,055 more deer tested. The two deer that tested positive came out of Dane County. A total of 64 deer have tested positive. 28,287 deer have been tested.

March 20, 2003 Wisconsin - State finds violations and lax record keeping at many sites. A state inspection of private deer farms, prompted by the discovery of CWD, found that 436 game farm white-tailed deer escaped into the wild. A summary of the findings of the Department of Natural Resources' inspection of 550 private white-tailed deer farms in the state: The deer farms contained at least 16,070 deer, but the DNR believes there are more deer in captivity than that because large deer farms are unable to accurately count their deer. 671 deer had escaped from game farms, including 436 that were never found. 24 farmers were unlicensed. One had been operating illegally since 1999 after he was denied a license because his deer fence did not meet minimum specifications. Records maintained by operators ranged from "meticulous documentation to relying on memory." At least 227 farms conducted various portions of their deer farm business with cash. Over the last three years, 1,222 deer died on farms for various reasons. Disease testing was not performed nor required on the majority of deer. Farmers reported doing business with people in 22 other states and one Canadian province. DNR found that captive deer have escaped from one-third of the state's 550 deer farms over the lifetime of the operations. The agency also uncovered hundreds of violations and has sought a total of 60 citations or charges against deer farm operators. These and other findings come as state officials say they are still no closer to understanding how the fatal deer disease got to Wisconsin. http://www.jsonline.com/news/state/mar03/126571.asp 

March 24,2003 Wisconsin - 16 new cases were found in the latest round of testing. 2,574 deer were analyzed this week. A total of 80 deer have tested positive. 

March 26, 2003 Wisconsin - CWD has been found in a farm-raised elk in Manitowoc County, marking the first time in Wisconsin that it has been found in an animal other than a deer. The 6-year-old female elk, one of 20 imported by a Valders elk farmer from Stearns County, Minn. tested positive after dying in a fight with another elk. One elk died earlier and was not tested. The remaining 18 elk were killed for testing. 6 game farms imported elk from Minn. and all are quarantined since Sept. when the Minn. game farm had an elk that tested positive.

March 30, 2003 Wisconsin - 14 more deer test positive bringing the total to 94. All were killed within the three county eradication zone. The DNR figures about 2% of the deer in that area are infected. CWD jeopardizes the state's $1 billion hunting industry.

April 5, 2003 Wisconsin - 36 new cases were found in the latest round of testing. 2655 samples were tested this week. That brings the total to 130 infected deer out of 35,196 deer tested. 40,002 deer will be tested for the last season.

April 19, 2003 Wisconsin - 49 more deer were found with CWD, all within the hot zone. That brings the total number of infected deer to 190 or about 2% of the deer tested in that area. 39,012 of the 40,111 deer have been tested. Of the diseased deer, 99 were in Iowa County, 89 were in Dane County, 1 in each in Richland and Sauk Counties.

May 3, 2003 Wisconsin - With all 41, 046 deer tested there have been 207 positive cases, all within the zone. Dane county had 97 cases, Iowa county had 107 cases, 2 cases in Sauk county and 1 case in Richland county.

May 14, 2003 Wisconsin - Six wild fawns that were killed last fall have tested positive for CWD, state officials announced last week. The fawns were 5 to 6 months old. Officials had previously believed CWD didn't begin to appear in white-tailed deer until the animal was at least 16 months old. The six fawns were shot in Wisconsin's 411-square-mile CWD eradication zone, where 4,200 fawns less than a year old were tested for CWD last fall. For more information, visit www.dnr.state.wi.us/org/caer/ce/news/on/index.htm#art4.

July 2, 2003 Wisconsin - To fight the spread of CWD, the DNR wants to create a special zone in and near Beloit, where hunters and sharpshooters will try to wipe out the deer population. Covering 25 square miles, the area lies along the Wisconsin-Illinois border and within 4 1/2 miles of where a deer in northern Illinois tested positive for the disease. None of the 308 deer killed last season in Rock County tested positive.

August 12, 2003 Wisconsin - A sick deer shot in a village park in Fontana on the west end of Lake Geneva has tested positive for CWD.

August 16, 2003 Wisconsin - The DNR will test between 20,00 and 25,00 deer in selected counties this year, compared to 41,000 deer in all 72 counties. They will be using a rapid test so hunters will know in a matter of weeks instead of months to see if the deer they shot tests positive.

December 3, 2003 Wisconsin - Every deer in the herd reduction zone and intensive harvest zone is being tested. 11, 500 samples have been collected and 2,100 have been tested since the archery season began in Sept. Of those 18 tested positive bringing the total of infected deer to 226.

December 5, 2003 Wisconsin - A 4th deer from a Portage county hunting preserve has tested positive for CWD. A 5 1/2 year old deer shot at Buckhorn Flats game farm in Almond tested positive. The farms owner told the agency that the deer was born on the farm. Sixteen herds in Wisconsin are quarantined over the disease. Six other herds are linked to this case. Two received animals from a positive herd in Minnesota and seven other are in the state's eradication zone.

January 8, 2004 Wisconsin - CWD has spread into Kenosha County for the first time (a yearling buck tested positive after it was shot last fall). So far they have tested 85% of the 14,290 deer that were sampled from the 2003 season. Of that, 57 have tested positive.

January 8, 2004 Illinois - Confirms 30 cases of CWD to date.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Interesting how often the phrase "game farm" and/or other penned/fenced deer are mentioned.

Nah! Just a mere coincidence.............maybe?.......sorta!.......NOT!!


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

To date, 15 farm raised animals in Wisconsin have tested positive for CWD on 4 farms, 1 elk, the rest deer. Have any positive wild deer been found in the counties where these 4 CWD farms are??

Several hundred CWD infected wild deer have been found in SW Wisconsin- have any CWD infected game farms been found in these counties??

Wisconsin state officials say they are no closer to understanding how the fatal deer disease got to Wisconsin, altho there is evidence that wild deer were supplementally fed animal protein and bone meal before ruminant protein and bone meal were "banned" from ruminant feeds


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The common thread is farm. These animals are not raised for sport the are raised for killing just like a cow.

Not picking on the American Farmer just the greedy SOBs who are more motivated by profit who give the farmer a bad name.

There's no better way to live but not many harder ways to make a living.


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

900+ game farms in Michigan- 1 TB positive elk was found and the herd destroyed years ago.
In recent years all game farms have been TB tested and were found free of TB.
No CWD has been found in game farm or wild deer in Michigan

several hundred wild deer have tested positive for Bovine TB

The practice of baiting and feeding of wild deer by hunters is blamed for the spread of TB (AND OTHER DISEASES)

HUNTERS CONTINUE TO BAIT AND FEED TO INCREASE THEIR CHANCES OF HARVESTING DEER

Supply and demand - if there is no demand for the product there will be no reason to supply it


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

Wyoming- CWD spreading, but not to feedgrounds yet

http://www.casperstartribune.net/articles/2004/02/17/news/wyoming/799a6d34cdc29bc18725

Wyoming officials say its too early to tell if their hands-off approach to CWD has contributed to its spread- they say they need to watch it for a few more years before drawing firm conclusions

WYOMING HAS NO GAME FARMS


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> The practice of baiting and feeding of wild deer by hunters is blamed for the spread of TB (AND OTHER DISEASES)


And so are Michigan dairy and beef farmers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

The practice of moving TB infected cattle around this state is the root cause of TB in our state. If farmers and the USDA would not have stopped testing for TB in the '70s there would not be a problem with TB in the deer and there would be no need for my post.

*Please place the blame where it also belongs with the farmers who care more about profit than the well being of the deer herd that inhabited Michigan long before TB infected domestic cattle was brought to this state.*


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

you cannot blame this on anyone but
the Federal Gov. they have known
for 4 decades and chose to ignore
the problem and instead, cover it up,
in the name of corporate interest. NOW, they must pay the fiddler;


http://reform.house.gov/UploadedFiles/021704daviswaxmanvenemanletter.pdf

I strongly urge an independent council set up to investigate
the USDA cover-up of BSE/TSE in USA cattle. The USDA and Ann
Venemon are responsible for the exposure of millions of humans
to this agent through there continued cover-up of TSE in the
USA...


http://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/mb/m11b/tab01.pdf


http://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/mb/m11b/tab01.pdf


http://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/mb/m09/tab05.pdf


Medical Sciences


Identification of a second bovine amyloidotic spongiform
encephalopathy: Molecular similarities with sporadic
Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease

Cristina Casalone *{dagger} , Gianluigi Zanusso {dagger} {ddagger} ,
Pierluigi Acutis *, Sergio Ferrari {ddagger} , Lorenzo Capucci § ,
Fabrizio Tagliavini ¶, Salvatore Monaco {ddagger} ||, and Maria Caramelli *

*Centro di Referenza Nazionale per le Encefalopatie Animali, Istituto
Zooprofilattico Sperimentale del Piemonte, Liguria e Valle d'Aosta, Via
Bologna, 148, 10195 Turin, Italy; {ddagger} Department of Neurological
and Visual Science, Section of Clinical Neurology, Policlinico G.B.
Rossi, Piazzale L.A. Scuro, 10, 37134 Verona, Italy; § Istituto
Zooprofilattico Sperimentale della Lombardia ed Emilia Romagna, Via
Bianchi, 9, 25124 Brescia, Italy; and ¶Istituto Nazionale Neurologico
"Carlo Besta," Via Celoria 11, 20133 Milan, Italy

Edited by Stanley B. Prusiner, University of California, San Francisco,
CA, and approved December 23, 2003 (received for review September 9, 2003)

Transmissible spongiform encephalopathies (TSEs), or prion diseases, are
mammalian neurodegenerative disorders characterized by a
posttranslational conversion and brain accumulation of an insoluble,
protease-resistant isoform (PrPSc) of the host-encoded cellular prion
protein (PrPC). Human and animal TSE agents exist as different
phenotypes that can be biochemically differentiated on the basis of the
molecular mass of the protease-resistant PrPSc fragments and the degree
of glycosylation. Epidemiological, molecular, and transmission studies
strongly suggest that the single strain of agent responsible for bovine
spongiform encephalopathy (BSE) has infected humans, causing variant
Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease. The unprecedented biological properties of
the BSE agent, which circumvents the so-called "species barrier" between
cattle and humans and adapts to different mammalian species, has raised
considerable concern for human health. To date, it is unknown whether
more than one strain might be responsible for cattle TSE or whether the
BSE agent undergoes phenotypic variation after natural transmission.
Here we provide evidence of a second cattle TSE. The disorder was
pathologically characterized by the presence of PrP-immunopositive
amyloid plaques, as opposed to the lack of amyloid deposition in typical
BSE cases, and by a different pattern of regional distribution and
topology of brain PrPSc accumulation. In addition, Western blot analysis
showed a PrPSc type with predominance of the low molecular mass
glycoform and a protease-resistant fragment of lower molecular mass than
BSE-PrPSc. Strikingly, the molecular signature of this previously
undescribed bovine PrPSc was similar to that encountered in a distinct
subtype of sporadic Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

{dagger} C.C. and G.Z. contributed equally to this work.

||To whom correspondence should be addressed.

E-mail: [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]>.
www.pnas.org/cgi/doi/10.1073/pnas.0305777101


http://www.pnas.org/cgi/content/abstract/0305777101v1



Washington AP article Paul Brown states;


Italian scientists discover new form of mad cow disease WASHINGTON
(AP) 2/16/04


snip...



Dr. Paul Brown of the National Institutes of Health said the finding
does not indicate an increased threat to humans.

If a new form of the disease were affecting humans there should be an
increase in the incidence of CJD, said Brown, who was not part of the
research team.

However, scientists in Europe have studied all cases of sporadic CJD for
the last decade and the incidence has not changed, said Brown, an expert
in the disease, who works at the National Institute of Neurological
Disease and Stroke.


what part of upward trend does Dr. Paul Brown not understand?
let us look at the _ upward trend_ of other sporadic CJD cases
in other BSE documented countries, some with atypical BSE;


Mouse model sheds new light on human prion disease

snip...


Professor John Collinge said We are not saying that all or even most
cases of sporadic CJD are as a result of BSE exposure, but some more
recent cases may be  the incidence of sporadic CJD has shown an upward
trend in the UK over the last decade. While most of this apparent
increase may be because doctors are now more aware of CJD and better at
diagnosing it, serious consideration should be given to a proportion of
this rise being BSE-related. Switzerland, which has had a substantial
BSE epidemic, has noted a sharp recent increase in sporadic CJD.

snip...

http://www.mrc.ac.uk/txt/index/publ...ve_nov_dec_02/public-bse_and_sporadic_cjd.htm


from 1993 to 2002 France went from 35 to 108 sCJD cases. Italy went from
27 to 80 sCJD cases. Germany 21 to 102. besides the increase noted above
in both the UK and Switzerland by John Collinge;

http://www.eurocjd.ed.ac.uk/sporadic.htm

The CDC has no idea of CJD/TSE in humans in the USA with the existing
TSE surveillance unit.
They have no CJD questionnaire that ask questions pertaining to route
and source...TSS


Asante/Collinge et al, that BSE transmission to the 129-methionine
genotype can lead to an alternate phenotype that is indistinguishable
from type 2 PrPSc, the commonest _sporadic_ CJD;


http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/ac/03/slides/3923s1_OPH.htm


Terry S. Singeltary Neurology Online, 27 Jan 2003

RE-Monitoring the occurrence of emerging forms of Creutzfeldt-Jakob

disease in the United States 26 March 2003

Next Post-Publication Peer Review Top Terry S. Singeltary,

retired (medically)

CJD WATCH


Send Post-Publication Peer Review to journal:

Re: RE-Monitoring the occurrence of emerging forms of Creutzfeldt-Jakob

disease in the United States


Email Terry S. Singeltary:

[email protected]


I lost my mother to hvCJD (Heidenhain Variant CJD). I would like to

comment on the CDC's attempts to monitor the occurrence of emerging

forms of CJD. Asante, Collinge et al [1] have reported that BSE

transmission to the 129-methionine genotype can lead to an alternate

phenotype that is indistinguishable from type 2 PrPSc, the commonest

sporadic CJD. However, CJD and all human TSEs are not reportable

nationally. CJD and all human TSEs must be made reportable in every

state and internationally. I hope that the CDC does not continue to

expect us to still believe that the 85%+ of all CJD cases which are

sporadic are all spontaneous, without route/source. We have many TSEs in

the USA in both animal and man. CWD in deer/elk is spreading rapidly and

CWD does transmit to mink, ferret, cattle, and squirrel monkey by

intracerebral inoculation. With the known incubation periods in other

TSEs, oral transmission studies of CWD may take much longer. Every

victim/family of CJD/TSEs should be asked about route and source of this

agent. To prolong this will only spread the agent and needlessly expose

others. In light of the findings of Asante and Collinge et al, there

should be drastic measures to safeguard the medical and surgical arena

from sporadic CJDs and all human TSEs. I only ponder how many sporadic

CJDs in the USA are type 2 PrPSc?


http://www.neurology.org/cgi/eletters/60/2/176#535

Diagnosis and Reporting of Creutzfeldt-Jakob Disease Singeltary, Sr et
al. JAMA.2001; 285: 733-734.

http://jama.ama-assn.org/cgi/conten...&stored_search=&FIRSTINDEX=0&journalcode=jama


Tracking Spongiform Encephalopathies in North America (Lancet Infectious
Disease Volume 3, Number 8 01 August 2003)

http://infection.thelancet.com/journal/vol3/iss8/contents

BRITISH MEDICAL JOURNAL

BMJ

http://www.bmj.com/cgi/eletters/319/7220/1312/b#EL2

BMJ

http://www.bmj.com/cgi/eletters/320/7226/8/b#EL1

suppressed peer review of Harvard study October 31, 2002

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/oa/topics/BSE_Peer_Review.pdf

Terry S. Singeltary Sr.
P.O. Box 42
Bacliff, Texas USA 77518

########### http://mailhost.rz.uni-karlsruhe.de/warc/bse-l.html ############


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

"We should also place the blame (for TB in deer) w/farmers who care more about profit than the well being of our deer herd that inhabited Michigan long before TB infected cattle were brought to this state"

Farmers brought cattle to Michigan before the caudal fold test for TB was developed in the late 1890's. Some of these cattle were no doubt infected. There was no way to test them

Farmers probably contribute more to our deer herd than profit from it..Our DNR estimates that 80% of our deer are in agricultural areas, where they feed on farm fields.

Most farmers hunt deer, and like to see some, would rather feed a few than to eradicate them

Farmers would not profit from the sale of bait and feed if there was no demand. Farmers also produce the seed for food plots.

Farmers receive the same price for many of their products that they got 30 years ago. We all must rely on farmers for the necessities of life, food, some of our clothing, even toilet paper and the material to build our homes (tree farmers), even cleaner air!!. We enjoy the cheapest food (as related to our incomes) of any country in the world. Farming is a business- hunting is recreation


----------

